# NYC from South Africa - finding a job?



## dave_za (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi all!

I've had a bit of trouble finding answers to my questions online, and was hoping that you guys can help 

I have always wanted to experience New York City and have recently felt that this is the right time to do it (since I am young and single). I am an English-speaking 25 year old South African with about 2 years full-time working experience in software development. I also have a strong academic background (a Bachelors and Honours degree). 

I believe that I am correct in saying that in order to apply for a H-1B working Visa, I would need to have a "professional" job waiting for me when I arrive. I have searched high and low on the net and have had no luck finding anything regarding jobs for foreigners/expats . Could someone point me in the right direction here?

Is it possible to arrive with a H-2B Visa, work at like a Starbucks or something for a while, and then apply for a professional job and H-2A Visa at the same time?

Thank you!


----------



## sollie (Jan 4, 2011)

Maybe this will help:

H-2B Visa

*Who is eligible?*

The H2B visa is available to employers of foreign workers not working in the agricultural field. This visa is only available for work that is temporary in nature. For H2B purposes, that means:


Recurring seasonal need;
Intermittent need;
Peak-load need; and
One time occurrence.

_The employer must also prove that there are no unemployed US workers willing or able to do the work. This is established through the state's employment agency using a labor certification process. This process requires a recruitment campaign, including advertising in a local newspaper for available temporary workers._


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The spanner in your plan is that it's the employer who has to initiate the process for an H1B visa. To do this, they need to get authorization to hire a foreigner based on the lack of local candidates for the job. 

The H2-B is, as sollie has already explained, for seasonal non-agricultural work and the process still starts with the employer. Even if you did manage to find an H1-B job while in the country for a temporary job on an H2-B, I suspect you'd be expected to go back home to apply for your visa once the sponsorship came through.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

A "job waiting for you" does not mean you qualify for H1B. Please read through the stickies at the beginning of the US Forum here. Then do so at uscis.gov. This should give you some real time and applicable information about H1B requirements and processing. 
I seriously doubt that a US employer is interested in attempting to file H2B for IT. It would raise red flags all over as it is intended for very specialized workers and needs. The same for H1B - you have at this point only two years experience. Have you been working on licenses and/or certifications during these two years? Look at it from the other side - what are you bringing to the table?


----------



## dave_za (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks to all for the replies!

Seems I'll have to do some more digging.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

dave_za said:


> Thanks to all for the replies!
> 
> Seems I'll have to do some more digging.


Good luck! Let us know when you have questions.


----------



## dave_za (Mar 29, 2011)

twostep said:


> Good luck! Let us know when you have questions.


Thanks


----------

